# Dating vs Marriage .....



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

When you are dating ... Farting is never an issue.
When you are married ... You make sure there's nothing flammable near your husband at all times. 

When you are dating ... He holds your hand in public.
When you are married ... He flicks your ear in public. 

When you are dating ... A Single bed for 2 isn't THAT bad.
When you are married ... A King size bed feels like an army cot. 

When you are dating ... You are turned on at the sight of him naked.
When you are married ... You think to yourself "Was he ALWAYS this hairy??" 

When you are dating ... He hugs you, when he walks by you for no reason.
When you are married ... He grabs your boob any chance he gets. 

When you are dating ... You picture the two of you together, growing old together.
When you are married ... You wonder who will die first. 

When you are dating ... Just looking at him makes you feel all"mushy."
When you are married ... When you look at him, you want to claw his eyes out. 

When you are dating ... He knows what the "hamper" is.
When you are married ... The floor will suffice as a dirty clothes storage area. 

When you are dating ... He understands if you "Aren't in the mood."
When you are married ... He says "It's your job." 

When you are dating ... He likes to "discuss" things.
When you are married ... He develops a "blank" stare. When you are dating ... He calls you by name.
When you are married ... He calls you "Hey" and refers to you when speaking to others as "She".


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 29, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> When you are dating ... Farting is never an issue.
> When you are married ... You make sure there's nothing flammable near your husband at all times.
> 
> When you are dating ... A Single bed for 2 isn't THAT bad.
> ...


:boing2:
Hilarious!!

These have to be my favorites!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL. :lol:


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome!!! HAHA!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2005)

Heh.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 30, 2005)

Scary thing is that it's pretty darn true.


----------



## kid (Apr 30, 2005)

thats why i'm never going to get married.  I will probably keep the same girl around but, refuse to get married.  And to keep things interesting i will change personalities like i change underwear, once a year.  



kid


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> thats why i'm never going to get married. I will probably keep the same girl around but, refuse to get married.


 Yeah, she'll love that.


----------



## Lisa (May 1, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> thats why i'm never going to get married. I will probably keep the same girl around but, refuse to get married. And to keep things interesting i will change personalities like i change underwear, once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> kid


 LOL, Yup, that will work.    I mean you are every girls dream.  A non committing man with smelly underwear... what a catch! 

 *Nalia forsees a lonely future for kid


----------



## kid (May 1, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> LOL, Yup, that will work.  I mean you are every girls dream. A non committing man with smelly underwear... what a catch!
> 
> *Nalia forsees a lonely future for kid


thank you.  If you only knew.  


kid


----------



## c2kenpo (May 1, 2005)

:bow: 

Loved it.. And have been on both sides


----------



## Adept (May 3, 2005)

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Raewyn (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> thats why i'm never going to get married.  I will probably keep the same girl around but, refuse to get married.  And to keep things interesting i will change personalities like i change underwear, once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> kid


 Never say never


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> thats why i'm never going to get married.  I will probably keep the same girl around but, refuse to get married.  And to keep things interesting i will change personalities like i change underwear, once a year.


Good luck with that.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 3, 2005)

_Never say never_

In his case, with the rate of personality and underwear changes,  I would say "never say 'keep the same girl around'"


----------

